# CAT Scan Review



## ginnyl1516 (Sep 30, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a billiable CPT for CAT Scan review?
My physician was asked to review a CAT Scan of an ER patient. He read the scan and dictated his findings with a brief history.


----------



## MarcusM (Oct 4, 2013)

Find the CPT code for CT scan of the body part and add the 26 modifier for professional component.  Example: CT Soft Tissue Neck with contrast is CPT 70491-26.  Medicare pays around $66.00-75.00


----------

